# Maternity Session Inspiration Needed



## stormie1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello, I'm new here - this is my first post...I'm asking for a little bit of help. Typically I only shoot weddings, but I have a bride from a few years back and she and her new hubby are having a baby around the 1st of Oct. She's a great client (one you love because she makes hundreds of referrals, etc.) So..I'm breaking from my traditional mold and agreed to do her maternity session. 

Only hitch is - she wants 'different' and 'sexy'. She's only gained 18 pounds in her pregancy (which isn't fair in and of itself, but...) she's a cute girl. She also wants to incorporate her hubby's military uniform into the session. I've hit a creative road block right from the start. I've got lots of 'tradtional' ideas, but not so many 'different, sexy, unique' ideas - especially where the military uniform comes into play. 

Does anyone who shoots maternity on a more regular basis have any helpful ideas for me??? I'm scouring the internet looking for inspiration - but thought I"d check here too!
Thanks in advance!!

Stormie


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Stormie.

I can't offer much in the way of ideas, I've only had one maternity shoot and they were not going for sexy.  I'd suggest searching the internet for maternity photos (Google Images) but I'm sure you are doing that already.

As for incorporating the uniform...I'm picturing (well trying to) a cute pregnant girl, with the shirt or jacket on but not done up (maybe one button) & topless underneath.  To add even more sexiness, she could wear something lacy on the bottom.  If there is a hat with the uniform, maybe have her wear that, or use it to strategically to cover her.  Just an idea.


----------



## littlesandra (Aug 22, 2007)

Think  - Betty Paige.

Whips, hands tied, and her stepping on her husbands back or something of that nature!


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually, living in a military town, I can tell you that MOST individuals in the military consider it improper for anyone not military to wear their uniform. So, even if they consider it okay, having it on display in your portfolio may cause some raised eyebrows. 

What branch of service is he in? Could he be behind her, wrapping his arms around her, one hand with his hat covering her genital area, and the other, with his insignia on the sleeve, resting at the top of her belly?


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 23, 2007)

I've had a couple mommy 2Bs that have gone for sexy.... check out the maternity section on my site for a few examples -  www.trueblueintimates.com


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 23, 2007)

Ooo...you could also use non-toxic paint and paint her skin camofauge!!


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 23, 2007)

> Whips, hands tied, and her stepping on her husbands back or something of that nature!


 
Well, that's bound (no pun intended) to put the little one in therapy when he/she's a teenager.

Stormie... ask for feedback from the sexy mommy... if she wants to use the uniform, she probably has a few things in mind.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 23, 2007)

> Typically I only shoot weddings, but I have a bride from a few years back and she and her new hubby are having a baby around the 1st of Oct.


Has anyone ever tried incorporating this into their wedding marketing... offering a future discount on materity and/or baby pictures as part of your wedding package?


----------



## twinphotography (Aug 23, 2007)

I recently did a maternity shoot.  I brought sheer material and her husband had no interest in her doing anything like that.  Here is a photo collage I created for them after the birth of their son incorporating both birth and maternity photos.







Here is a link to the photo gallery.  http://www.twinphotography.com/gallery9.htm

Google is a great place for inspiration too.  Good luck!


----------



## neea (Aug 26, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> As for incorporating the uniform...I'm picturing (well trying to) a cute pregnant girl, with the shirt or jacket on but not done up (maybe one button) & topless underneath. To add even more sexiness, she could wear something lacy on the bottom. If there is a hat with the uniform, maybe have her wear that, or use it to strategically to cover her. Just an idea.


 

That's what I was picturing too.
Although... I'd go alittle more... short black shorts and combat boots 
Maybe even a gun... but that's just me.

Although if what wildmaven has said is true... this could present a problem. Of course there's always military colors and camo shirts, shorts, and pants. Wouldnt have to necessarily be his uniform, unless of course that's what they wanted and that's that.


photogoddess: I love your site. Great gallery.


----------

